# 02 sentra battery light/park break light



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

While driving my park brake light and my battery light came on.... so I turned around and headed for autozone.. they check the battery and it was good... for some reason they couldnt check the alternator or the reader couldnt check it........ Any ideas? bad alt? I had it repalced about 3 years ago. Battery is about 6 months old..


TIA

Mike


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

2 things...
Unless Nissan changed things up, battery + brake light = bad alternator, or at least bad wiring.
#2 - Autozone alternator = ugly alternators, unless you get an OEM alternator instead of a refurb.
THEY couldn't test it? Hell...I wouldn't trust 99% of those clowns to test my hot water to see if it was hot. Not saying they're all idiots 'cause obviously that's not the case.


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

jdg said:


> 2 things...
> Unless Nissan changed things up, battery + brake light = bad alternator, or at least bad wiring.
> #2 - Autozone alternator = ugly alternators, unless you get an OEM alternator instead of a refurb.
> THEY couldn't test it? Hell...I wouldn't trust 99% of those clowns to test my hot water to see if it was hot. Not saying they're all idiots 'cause obviously that's not the case.



JDG Thanks for the help!!! It was the alternator. I had replaced it about 3 years ago so it was still under warranty. My mechanic only charged me labor which was $50. Thanks again!!

Mike


----------



## danbaz (Aug 18, 2012)

I am also having similar issues with my 04 Spec V. The battery light and park brake light have been flashing on and off at various times, randomly. At one point the airbag light, abs light, battery light and park light all lit up at once. The lights dimmed and I had no throttle response. 

Is it possible that all of this is just my alternator? Or am I looking at bigger issues?


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Danbaz - Sound like the alternator... When I replaced mine a few years back all the gauges went nuts and the car was bucking.. 

Hope this helps

Mike




danbaz said:


> I am also having similar issues with my 04 Spec V. The battery light and park brake light have been flashing on and off at various times, randomly. At one point the airbag light, abs light, battery light and park light all lit up at once. The lights dimmed and I had no throttle response.
> 
> Is it possible that all of this is just my alternator? Or am I looking at bigger issues?


----------



## danbaz (Aug 18, 2012)

mikec said:


> Danbaz - Sound like the alternator... When I replaced mine a few years back all the gauges went nuts and the car was bucking..
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Mike


Thanks buddy. Yup, was indeed my alternator. Never had an alternator only kinda go. Very weird. I pretty much hate this Nissan. Spec V = Lemon.


----------



## Josue589 (Oct 4, 2012)

Need a good Alternator, check here
https://www.dcpowerinc.com/
i found this web by west coast made one for justin cadillac.

and yes 90% is the Alternator, my car mark the battery light and don;t past more than 5mph with the all press accelerator hehehe.


----------

